# Monitor your dog when you are way



## petloverjames (Apr 26, 2013)

Like me most pet owners probably want to keep an eye on your pet while youre away. Most people end-up having to rush home earlier than they want to, worry all day for no reason, or worry all day for a very good reason when they get home and see the mess thats been left by that cute new puppy or ever-curious cat.

With todays growth in cloud services and mobile technology, combined with the availability of internet-connected cameras (webcams, IP camera, etc), there are a lot of options,


I am using an IP camera to monitor my dog when I am away from from. I can monitor what he is doing through my Ipad 

.I am using a foscam IP camera with night vision , . You can find many IP Camera providers both online and offline choose the one which is appropriate for your use

PM me if you want more information on this topic.

Cheers !!


----------



## DonnaSW (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi there I am really interested in how you set this up and how good the live stream is? I have a horse just had a serious operation and need to remote be able to see what he is doing when I am work. We were thinking of a web cam with night vision linked to a laptop with wifi access and streamed to some sort of spy ware software. Does this sound like we are doing the right thing?

Thank you!
Donna


----------



## tjc42 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi - appreciate it has been a while since anyone posted on this thread. I'm interested to understand what people are using these days for pet monitoring, and if anyone has recommendations on which webcam/monitoring solution works best.
Thanks,
Toby.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2019)

I just have a fairly basic webcam, but the part I like is the noise alerts is sends to my phone. If I get an alert I usually log into the camera so I can see what’s going on. Helps me know that my dogs aren’t barking all day when I’m out!  (these days it’s rare that I get a noise alert and if I do it’s usually because a courier has shown up or something).


----------

